# Wapwallopen Apple Festival



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 22, 2017)

Some scenes today from an area fall festival.

1 a Woman's Dainty Work



 
2 Civil War Soldier's Camp


 
3 A Talented Young Lady


 
4 Old Soldiers


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 22, 2017)

I don't see apples... Looks like an interesting event. But I think those soldiers were worn out by the end! they need some apples as an energy boost.


----------

